# Taking a bad shot



## CoWalSki (May 31, 2003)

Been watching some of the deer hunting shows. I have never seen so many bad shots taken with a bow. Yes, it seems they always find the deer, sometimes the coyotes do. I once shot a moving deer in the liver, regretted the placement of the shot, but what a blood trail. Since then I have taken standing broadside shots only or I pass on the shot. Don't like tracking. I guess what I'm trying to say is this, is this what we want to promote to the public and especially to the younger hunters who watch the shows? With the new expanding blades, just pick some brown, let it fly and pray? Don't want to start any rants or fights, just wanted to know how you guys feel about the subject.

Going out tonight to get some meat in the freezer. The buck I've been hunting is showing up after dark or early morning when I have to work, or the wind isn't right. Been putting off downing a doe. So, BDD! (hopefully)







Take care and be safe out there.
Cowalski


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes I think the pressure of getting a kill on cam makes them take bad shots or to far of a shot. Also I think a lot of them are just not very good hunters.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

If it wasn't for people taking bad shots think of all the tracking dogs that would be unemployed.


----------



## RamRodII (Dec 10, 2010)

CoWalSki said:


> Been watching some of the deer hunting shows. I have never seen so many bad shots taken with a bow. Yes, it seems they always find the deer, sometimes the coyotes do. I once shot a moving deer in the liver, regretted the placement of the shot, but what a blood trail. Since then I have taken standing broadside shots only or I pass on the shot. Don't like tracking. I guess what I'm trying to say is this, is this what we want to promote to the public and especially to the younger hunters who watch the shows? With the new expanding blades, just pick some brown, let it fly and pray? Don't want to start any rants or fights, just wanted to know how you guys feel about the subject.
> 
> Going out tonight to get some meat in the freezer. The buck I've been hunting is showing up after dark or early morning when I have to work, or the wind isn't right. Been putting off downing a doe. So, BDD! (hopefully)
> View attachment 287521
> ...


Couldn't have said it better. Then they look up at the camera, after laughing like a little kid, saying "smoked him". Perfect shot. Then I chuckle thinking he must think the lungs are in the paunch. Go figure!


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

RamRodII said:


> Couldn't have said it better. Then they look up at the camera, after laughing like a little kid, saying "smoked him". Perfect shot. Then I chuckle thinking he must think the lungs are in the paunch. Go figure!


You ever notice that some TV "stars" SMOKE big bucks at around 9:00A.M. and it is after dark when they find them?
And I have in 32 seasons "backed out" until morning,like....3 times? I guess I will never be a professional? LOL.


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

I have made a couple bad shots over the past 30 some years, but took 2 bad shots, and I can still hear that loud crack of the front shoulder. It's kind of haunting.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Hunting shows are a joke. The one with the kid in it is horrible. Saw him shoot a caribou in the paunch and then miss one completely.........No telling where the arrow is going. Most hunting show hosts are simply not good hunters, doesn't take any skill to pay an outfitter to set you in a prescouted stand and wait for a shot, which many times they botch. Very few have actual woodsmanship skills anymore.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

welder72 said:


> You ever notice that some TV "stars" SMOKE big bucks at around 9:00A.M. and it is after dark when they find them?
> And I have in 32 seasons "backed out" until morning,like....3 times? I guess I will never be a professional? LOL.


You are right, they do let many more lay over night than what they used to. I think that's a good thing, unless you are 100% sure of a good shot or see it go down. Hunters lose uncountable numbers of deer because they pursue the deer too quickly on marginal shots where as if they would have waiting, backed out, etc they could have found the deer without the use of a tracking dog. The tracking dog business has exploded because hunters flat out rush to track and don't know what they're doing during the track. Also, many (should be all) outfitters are very experienced in tracking and know when to back out and let the deer lay over night. With these guys taping everything they are able to replay the video which will tell them if they should pursue right away or give it time. 

Backing out shows smarts and experience.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

RamRodII said:


> Couldn't have said it better. Then they look up at the camera, after laughing like a little kid, saying "smoked him". Perfect shot. Then I chuckle thinking he must think the lungs are in the paunch. Go figure!


you ain't kiddin, and they shoot acrossed the food plot 45-50 yds. One I watched 4-5 times, clearly went under in a;m hunt but they are tracking it at dark did nit go under, did gut shoot it, and here boyfriend on an earlier hunt shot, over, then under, then hit it. These people make camo. They also make terrible hunters


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> You are right, they do let many more lay over night than what they used to. I think that's a good thing, unless you are 100% sure of a good shot or see it go down. Hunters lose uncountable numbers of deer because they pursue the deer too quickly on marginal shots where as if they would have waiting, backed out, etc they could have found the deer without the use of a tracking dog. The tracking dog business has exploded because hunters flat out rush to track and don't know what they're doing during the track. Also, many (should be all) outfitters are very experienced in tracking and know when to back out and let the deer lay over night. With these guys taping everything they are able to replay the video which will tell them if they should pursue right away or give it time.
> 
> Backing out shows smarts and experience.


I think the point is that if you take high percentage shots at reasonable ranges, the need to back out will be the exception and not the rule. 
<----<<<


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

The bad shots that I tend to see on TV can usually be tracked back to two things in my opinion: 

A) Too long of a shot. With today's archery equipment any archer with decent skill and time to practice can "kill" a 3D target at 50yds or further. Unfortunately many seem to think that gives them the green light to take just about any shot that presents itself at those distances. As we know, a live deer is just a tad bit more mobile than a 3D target..... Many of the bad shots I see on TV would have smoked a stationary target but, due to the distance, the live target has dropped or spun or whatever and it produces a bad hit. Solution: be smart(er) about your shot distances and realize that "can" and "should" are two different things 

B) Bad shot angle, on TV I think it is often times due to the shooter having to work within the camera man's constraints. Not much to elaborate on with this, some of the shot angles are atrocious. Hunter needs to be more patient and get a better angle. I've filmed plenty and know how frustrating it can be to try and get all the pieces to fall into place up but regardless of the hassle it still had to be done.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

I think a lot of times, adrenaline can affect judgement on distance/angle. That being said, choosing the correct shot angle/distance comes down to discipline and knowing your own skill level. I have taken bad shots in the past, before I really knew what I should/should not attempt in a hunting situation. Experience was the best teacher in these circumstances. One particular buck I lost due to a poor shot choice, hard quartering away shot, almost straight away. That would have been one of my most unique bucks and that one really haunts me. The wound became infected, and the deer got really sick, it was almost dead by the time my neighbor shot it on the gun season opener that year. I was happy he was able to put it down, but disgusted with myself because I made a poor decision that caused the deer to suffer. I now have so much anxiety when it comes to what shots I will attempt, it's almost a hindrance I think. I film my hunts, but would never prioritize getting something on film versus letting a deer walk if the right shot didn't present itself. I think one of the other factors with the TV/filming side of things is that a lot more guys are doing it now and so you get more exposure to it. I would assume that there are a lot more people taking bad shots off camera than on, we just don't see them . People also have to realize that the angle the hunter has is often times much different that that of the camera man. Like Joe said, high percentage shots usually end up with a recovered deer.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Practice makes perfect?


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

I agree that there is a large amount of poor shot selection seen in these shows and that better shot selection is something that may not be being taught as well as it should. That being said I do think there is some level of honesty conveyed in some shows, that no one is perfect, they see where they messed up (one perk of filming) and want to show what they learned. It can also show the lengths that an ethical hunter should go to to recover their game once they have made the decision to pull the trigger.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Just think how many bad shots not connecting or worse connecting with no recovery and not being aired.

If you honestly believe the only footage taken is aired? I have some ocean front property in Arizona for sale, if you're interested.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Those "celebrity" hunters have the best equipment money can buy and still suck.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

I agree sasquatch, I just think they should edit their unethical 40-50 yd shots


----------

